# Services stopped working during crunching and folding



## dustyshiv (Jun 3, 2009)

Guys,

Have noticed something recently. Have my PC crunching on all four cores and folding on dual 9800GTXs and temps. are moderate since I run watercooled at stock speeds. But I get different pop up windows sayin that

Diskeeper service has stopped working or Symantec service has stopped working or some other service has stopped working.

Not to mention a couple of computational errors during folding. I hear Mussels yelling "Hardware failure"!!

Whats ur thoughts on this guys??

Appreciate your help!!


----------



## Disparia (Jun 3, 2009)

Are there error entries in the Application or System Event Log?


----------



## dustyshiv (Jun 3, 2009)

Shows up on my desktop with a medium size window. Ill take a screen grab when the next one happens.
I just click OK and it goes away.


----------



## The Haunted (Jun 3, 2009)

Stability issues? Lower clocks a bit.


----------



## dustyshiv (Jun 3, 2009)

The Haunted,

Im runnin stock speeds on both CPU and GPUs. Which one has to be lowered?


----------



## Baleful (Jun 3, 2009)

Shiv, sounds to me like you need to reformat your machine.  With all those random errors, it has to be a corrupt OS.


----------

